# WaKü für 2x GTX 295 SLI



## dimi (3. August 2009)

*WaKü für 2x GTX 295 SLI*

Servus! 

Hat hier bereits jemand ein (Quad-)SLI-System mit 2x GTX 295 mit einer WaKü ausgerüstet? Ich spiele gerade mit dem Gedanken, bin aber noch wegen ein Paar Punkten unschlüssig...

Und zwar, ich habe mir folgendes vorgestellt: 
Gehäuse - am liebsten Coolermaster Cosmos-S. Für den Radiatoreinbau soll der Platz oben und hinten ausgenutzt werden - also 3x120mm am Stück + 1x 120mm. 

Radiatoren: 
120mm TFC Xchanger für die CPU und MB;
360mm TFC Xchanger für die beiden Grafikkarten. Wobei ich denke, dass es besser wäre, zwischen den beiden Karten einen 120er und gleich danach einen 240 Radi einzubauen (nach dem 240er kommt dann die Northbridge dran und danach die CPU, gefolgt von noch einem 120 Radi). Was meint Ihr? Wäre der 360er Radi (oder eben 120er + 240er) überhaupt für 2x GTX295 ausreichend?

Ansonsten:
Pumpe: Aquastream XT USB, AGB: Bitspower Bay Reservoir, CPU-Kühler: Heatkiller 3.0, VGA-Kühler: 2x aquafraFX GTX 295 Single-Slot, Lüfter - Noctua NF-P12 (1300rpm).

Oder wäre es evtl. sinnvoll, 2 getrennte Kreisläufe für die CPU+MB und für Grafik zu machen?

Grundsätzlich: wie ist es mit dem Einbauen der zu kühlenden Komponenten hintereinander im Kreislauf? Ziemlich oft sind z.B. CPU und Grafikkarte direkt hintereinander, kann die zweite Komponente dann ausreichend gut gekühlt werden? Vermutlich wäre es doch immer besser, einen kleineren Radiator jeweils nach der zu kühlenden Komponente zu platzieren, anstatt einen grossen aber eben nach allen zusammen, oder ist da irgendein Denkfehler drin??

Danke an alle für die Hilfe!


----------



## KingPiranhas (3. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü für 2x GTX 295 SLI*

Also für dein Vorhaben wirst du schon mindestens ein Mo-ra 2 + Vollbestückung brauchen oder 3x360 Radis.



> Oder wäre es evtl. sinnvoll, 2 getrennte Kreisläufe für die CPU+MB und für Grafik zu machen?



Nö ein Kreislauf reicht.


----------



## dimi (3. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü für 2x GTX 295 SLI*

Beim Mo-Ra komme ich auf meine Frage wegen 'Hintereinanderschaltung' der Komponenten zurück - das Wasser erhitzt sich ja nach jeder Komponente, und da hat die letzte Komponente in der Kette doch ziemlich schlechte Karten bei so einem Aufbau mit CPU-NB-Graka-Graka, oder?
3x 360er Radis wären IMHO schon etwas übertrieben... Für die CPU reicht eigentlich ein 120er mit einem guten Lüfter (ohne Übertaktung). Da bleibt bloss die Frage, was für die Grakas nötig ist. Je ein 360er wäre wohl optimal. Aber geht's vielleicht auch mit weniger??


----------



## Madz (3. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü für 2x GTX 295 SLI*



> Beim Mo-Ra komme ich auf meine Frage wegen 'Hintereinanderschaltung' der Komponenten zurück - das Wasser erhitzt sich ja nach jeder Komponente, und da hat die letzte Komponente in der Kette doch ziemlich schlechte Karten bei so einem Aufbau mit CPU-NB-Graka-Graka, oder?


Falsch. Das Wasser wird so schnell umgewälzt, daß die Temperatur im ganzen Kreislauf nahezu gleich ist.


Aber mal so nebenbei: Welchen TFt betreibst du mit dieser Wahnsinnskombination (meine Meinung dazu:)


----------



## KingPiranhas (3. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü für 2x GTX 295 SLI*

Welche CPU hast du denn? 
Die Komponenten werden alles in Reihe verschlaucht. In einer Wakü sind nur weniger Grad unterschied. 
Also mit einem anständigen Triple bekommst du 4 GPU's + 1 CPU niemals kühl. Mimimum wäre 2x Triple besser 3 Triple bzw nen 9x120mm Radi.


----------



## dimi (3. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü für 2x GTX 295 SLI*

@Madz: Falsch. Das Wasser wird so schnell umgewälzt, daß die Temperatur im ganzen Kreislauf nahezu gleich ist.

Danke, das war mir nicht ganz klar. Ist es grundsätzlich so oder ab einer bestimmten Pumpenleistung o.Ähnl.??


@KingPiranhas: Welche CPU hast du denn?  - Das System gibt's ja noch nicht. Geplant ist aber wohl eine i7 975 CPU (evtl. etwas übertaktet, mal sehen wie die Temperaturen aussehen). Welchen TFT - noch k.A. aber einen großen  


Eine interne Lösung (also kein Mora) wäre mir eigentlich schon lieber. Nun, mal sehen welches Gehäuse in Frage kommt - mit dem Cosmos wird's wohl nix...


----------



## Madz (3. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü für 2x GTX 295 SLI*

Selbst für einen 32" reicht dir eine GTX 295. Spar dir die Kohle lieber. Genauso reicht ein Core7 920 aus (gehen auch gerne auf 4 ghz).


----------



## nemetona (3. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü für 2x GTX 295 SLI*

Bei so einer Konfiguration müssten locker 800 W abgeführt werden, ohne OC, dies wird mit einer internen Radilösung nichts, vorausgesetzt du strebst eine Wassertemperatur unterhalb der 45°C an.


----------



## dimi (3. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü für 2x GTX 295 SLI*

Ich habe auch erst über einen i7 920er gedacht, aber wenn man ihn übertaktet, wird er dementsprechend viel heisser... Beim 975 ist eben der Vorteil, dass man ihn ohne viel größere Abwärme auf rund 3,5GHz bringen kann. 
Wenn es ein Mora wird, dann ist es wohl egal - man kann also auch einen 920-OC nehmen, aber wenn man sonst versucht, bei einer internen Lösung mit 2x Triple auszukommen muss man schon auf die Abwärme achten.


----------



## KingPiranhas (3. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü für 2x GTX 295 SLI*

Ich persönlich habe bloss einen E6420@3Ghz, für mehr bin ich zu geizig. 

Öhm ein i7 auf 4Ghz (ca 150W) und 2x GTX 295 (ca 2x 300W) das sind ca 750W Abwärme + noch was für den Sommer. Ein Triple reicht da nicht.  Bei 2 triple brauchst dus chon schnelle Lüfter.


----------



## dimi (3. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü für 2x GTX 295 SLI*



nemetona schrieb:


> Bei so einer Konfiguration müssten locker 800 W abgeführt werden, ohne OC, dies wird mit einer internen Radilösung nichts, vorausgesetzt du strebst eine Wassertemperatur unterhalb der 45°C an.



Ist ja Frage des Gehäuses - wenn ich eins für 3x 360er finde dann wird's gehen 
Beim HAF wären theoretisch 1x 360 (oben), 1x 120 (hinten) und 2x 240 (Seitenwand) möglich - könnte klappen, wenn die Radis in der Seitenwand eben nicht mit den Grakas kollidieren.


----------



## Madz (3. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü für 2x GTX 295 SLI*

Wie gesagt, wenn du die Wahnsinnsidee mit den 2 GTX 295 in den Wind schiesst, hast du weniger Probleme.


----------



## dimi (3. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü für 2x GTX 295 SLI*



Madz schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, wenn du die Wahnsinnsidee mit den 2 GTX 295 in den Wind schiesst, hast du weniger Probleme.



Stimmt, aber ich will's durchziehen


----------



## Madz (3. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü für 2x GTX 295 SLI*

Lies bitte vorher mal einige Artikel über die miese Skalierung von Quad SLI!


----------



## KempA (3. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü für 2x GTX 295 SLI*

außerdem würde ich jetzt so kurz bevor die neuen karten rauskommen nicht mehr soviel geld in die schon bald alten karten invistieren


----------



## dimi (3. August 2009)

Habe ich schon. Preis-/Leistung ist nicht unbedingt das beste, aber es ist bestimmt nicht so, dass es sich nicht lohnt.

wann kommen denn die neuen?


----------



## KempA (3. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü für 2x GTX 295 SLI*

ende 09 oder aller spätestens anfang 10  verbessert mich jemand wenns da inzwischen neuere infos gibt


----------



## Madz (3. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü für 2x GTX 295 SLI*



> Preis-/Leistung ist nicht unbedingt das beste


Guter Witz.  Wie gesagt, bleib lieber bei 28" TFt und einer GTX 295. Spart dir sehr viel Geld. Wieso:

Eine Karte weniger 
kleinerer Radi möglich
evtl interne Montage mit 2 Triple möglich
spart 130€ für einen Graka Kühler

Insgesamt wird es dich mal eben mehr als 550€ weniger kosten. Für das Geld würde ich lieber in Urlaub fahren.


----------



## dimi (3. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü für 2x GTX 295 SLI*

Wenn es nur eine Karte wird, wage ich eigentlich schon zu behaupten, dass es ein 360er + ein 120er Radi packen würden. 
@Madz, wegen der Sache mit der Wassertemperatur: 
ist eine bestimmte Pumpenleistung notwendig, damit die Temperatur im gesamten Kreislauf ca. gleich bleibt, auch bei mehreren 'heissen' Komponenten hintereinander? Bzw. ist es grundsätzlich so, dass die Temperatur z.B. vor und nach dem Radiator oder vor und nach einer Komponente sich kaum ändert? Würde mich sehr interessieren.


----------



## Madz (3. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü für 2x GTX 295 SLI*



> ist eine bestimmte Pumpenleistung notwendig, damit die Temperatur im gesamten Kreislauf ca. gleich bleibt, auch bei mehreren 'heissen' Komponenten hintereinander? Bzw. ist es grundsätzlich so, dass die Temperatur z.B. vor und nach dem Radiator oder vor und nach einer Komponente sich kaum ändert? Würde mich sehr interessieren.


Weniger als 60l/h Durchfluss wirkt sich negativ auf die Temps aus. Als Pumpe reicht eine Laing DDC1t oder eine Aquastream XT locker aus.


----------



## KingPiranhas (3. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü für 2x GTX 295 SLI*

Die Temps in einer Wakü sind in etwa alle gleich. 
Ich würde bei einem i7 und Gtx 295 einen triple + Dual nehmen.


----------



## dimi (3. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü für 2x GTX 295 SLI*

Ist ja Frage des Gehäuses... Mir gefällt das Cosmos-S sehr gut, da gibt's aber keinen Platz für einen Dual wenn schon ein Triple oben drinen ist. Und vorne will ich keinen Radi einbauen.


----------



## Madz (3. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü für 2x GTX 295 SLI*

Achso, deinen Plan mit dem 975 würd halte ich ebenso für totale Spinnerei. Rechne nochmal 600€ auf deine Ersparnis drauf!


----------



## dimi (3. August 2009)

KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Die Temps in einer Wakü sind in etwa alle gleich.



Wie man die Radiatoren im Kreislauf platziert, macht also keinen Unterschied? Ob man nun CPU-240er-Graka-360er oder CPU-Graka-240er-360er macht, ist egal?



Madz schrieb:


> Achso, deinen Plan mit dem 975 würd halte ich ebenso für totale Spinnerei. Rechne nochmal 600€ auf deine Ersparnis drauf!


da haste vielleicht Recht


----------



## Xrais (3. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü für 2x GTX 295 SLI*

ich würde ebenfalls erstmal zu einer 295gtx greifen


----------



## Madz (3. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü für 2x GTX 295 SLI*



dimi schrieb:


> Wie man die Radiatoren im Kreislauf platziert, macht also keinen Unterschied? Ob man nun CPU-240er-Graka-360er oder CPU-Graka-240er-360er macht, ist egal?


Nein, macht keinen Unterschied.


Es reicht dir sicher ein Core7 920 (230€) und eine GTx 295. Selbst die GTX würde ich nut mir eine TFT größer als 24" kaufen.


----------



## dimi (3. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü für 2x GTX 295 SLI*

Bei den Radiatoren ist zwischen dem TFC Xchanger und z.B. den Magicool Copper Radiator III Pro ein Unterschied um das Doppelte - ist es gerechtfertigt? Ich habe ein Paar Tests finden können, wonach der Temperaturunterschied eigentlich gar nicht so groß ist. Was meint Ihr?


----------



## KingPiranhas (3. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü für 2x GTX 295 SLI*

Also 2 Magicool Xtreme Triple haben mehr Leistung als ein TFC Triple.


----------



## Terminator92 (3. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü für 2x GTX 295 SLI*

Übertreibts mal nicht mit nem Mora 2.für Quad SLI und nen Core i7 reichen 2 Triple wenn man nich unbedingt auf Silent trimmt.

Es wäre absoluter Overkill 2 295GTX einzubauen:-O
Bei einer 295GTX und nem 30" wirst du keine großen Probleme geben.Es wäre pure Geldverschwendung.Nehm lieber eine oder sogar ne 4890 mit 2GB Ram und nen Phenom II oder nen i7-920 und investiere dafür in ein paar Jahren wieder;Ist viel nützlicher.

Für diese Auswahl reicht auch ein Quad Radi oder sogar ein Tripple.
Wegen deinem Hitzestauproblem brauchst du  dir keine Sorgen machen solange du nicht die billigste Pumpe nimmst.


----------



## Saturas (3. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü für 2x GTX 295 SLI*

Wenn man das Geld hat, was spricht dann dagegen nen i7 XE und 2 GTX295 zu kaufen?
So Leute wo der Faktor "potenzielle Geldverschwendung" eher zweitrangig sein kann.


----------



## Madz (4. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü für 2x GTX 295 SLI*



> Wenn man das Geld hat, was spricht dann dagegen nen i7 XE und 2 GTX295 zu kaufen?


Das es absoluter Unsinn ist und man das gesparte Geld lieber sinnvol anlegen oder, noch besser, spenden sollte. (Unicef oder andwere Organisationen freuen sich)


----------



## dimi (4. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü für 2x GTX 295 SLI*

Ja, genau... Spenden! Bist du nicht zufällig ein Vermögensberater?   

Also mal ehrlich: wenn Du zu BMW kommst, und willst einen 750i oder einen M3 haben, und der Verkäufer sagt: 'Neee, den brauchen Sie doch gar nicht! Nehmen Sie sich lieber einen 120d, ist viel sparsamer und besser für die Umwelt...', was denkst Du dann? 

Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, dass viele Leute mit so einer Einstellung in den Internetforen anzutreffen sind (nicht böse gemeint)


----------



## p00nage (4. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü für 2x GTX 295 SLI*

Naja der Computermarkt ist halt viel schnell lebiger als zb der Automarkt. => in kurzer zeit wird dein rechner (wo nur das beste drin war ) von nem P7L rechner in der Leistung überholt und um aufn auto zurück zu kommen wird nen M3 von 2005 von keinem 120d von heute überholt ( bei pc´s schon ^^ ) zudem bringt Quad SLI meist mehr nachteile als vorteile mit sich


----------



## adler93 (4. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü für 2x GTX 295 SLI*

Zwei GTX285 im SLI wären auch noch ne Alternative sind billiger als die GTX295 im SLI und skalieren besser.


----------



## dimi (4. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü für 2x GTX 295 SLI*



p00nage schrieb:


> Naja der Computermarkt ist halt viel schnell lebiger als zb der Automarkt. => in kurzer zeit wird dein rechner (wo nur das beste drin war ) von nem P7L rechner in der Leistung überholt und um aufn auto zurück zu kommen wird nen M3 von 2005 von keinem 120d von heute überholt ( bei pc´s schon ^^ ) zudem bringt Quad SLI meist mehr nachteile als vorteile mit sich



Das stimmt schon. Aber auch die Leidenschaft zum Zocken kann auch viel schneller vorbei sein als z.B. Leidenschaft zu guten Autos 
Man kann entweder gleich zugreifen und Spass haben oder ewig auf was neues warten - im Computerbereich trifft es denke ich besonders gut zu... Ist aber nur meine Einstellung.

P.S.: Dieser Thread was eigentlich für eine Diskussion über die technische Realisierbarkeit gedacht. Falls jemand noch was dazu schreiben kann, wäre es super. 
Quad-SLI ist schon was spezifisches. Aber i7+GTX295 (Single) nicht - hat jemand vielleicht so ein WaKü System am Laufen? Mit welcher WaKü, wie sind die Temps?


----------



## p00nage (4. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü für 2x GTX 295 SLI*

ja aber beim zocken wirst du des quad sli net brauchen   zudem wüsste ich kein case wo du intern soviel radi´s verbauen könntest das es nach was aussieht und auch die vorteile einer wakü mit sich bringt


----------



## Madz (4. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü für 2x GTX 295 SLI*



p00nage schrieb:


> ja aber beim zocken wirst du des quad sli net brauchen   zudem wüsste ich kein case wo du intern soviel radi´s verbauen könntest das es nach was aussieht und auch die vorteile einer wakü mit sich bringt


Dito! Besonders den ersten Teil des Satzes solltest du beachten!


----------



## DonVotz (4. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü für 2x GTX 295 SLI*

2 seperate kreisläufe sind am besten mit 2 triple und wenn noch was kommt kannst du evtl. mit einem single nachrüsten.
           pumpe- gpu- radi- cpu
agb
            pumpe gpu radi board

nur ein denkansporn, wenn mein gerät 300watt verbraucht müssen nicht gleichzeigt 300 watt abgegben werden.


----------



## Freestyler808 (4. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü für 2x GTX 295 SLI*

BTT


----------



## Skaos (4. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü für 2x GTX 295 SLI*



DonVotz schrieb:


> nur ein denkansporn, wenn mein gerät 300watt verbraucht müssen nicht gleichzeigt 300 watt abgegben werden.



sondern??


und zwei Kreisläufe sind total unnötig, die Leistung einer Pumpe ist vollkommen ausreichend und die Temps werden so auch nicht wirklich besser!!

Einzig einleuchtende Variante für 2 Kreisläufe wäre die Grakas beide extra, wenn man der CPU oc-mäßig noch einiges zumuten will, aber dazu würde auch wieder mehr Radifläche gebraucht, wodurch sich die Kosten relativieren und man gleich wieder zum Mora greifen kann und alles in einem Kreislauf und an einer Pumpe und auch nicht wirklich wärmer hat..


----------



## p00nage (4. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü für 2x GTX 295 SLI*

jo wie schon gesagt sind da 2 kreisläufe ( die aus dem vorschlag völliger unsinn und nen neuer i7 wie der TE will mit 3,5Ghz da reicht normal schon die standartspannung beim neuen 920 D0=> kein heftiges oc oder so ^^ )


----------



## JonnyB1989 (4. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü für 2x GTX 295 SLI*



p00nage schrieb:


> ja aber beim zocken wirst du des quad sli net brauchen   zudem wüsste ich kein case wo du intern soviel radi´s verbauen könntest das es nach was aussieht und auch die vorteile einer wakü mit sich bringt



Bin Der gleichen Meinung 
Sogar eine GTX 295 kann man zum Zocken in die Tonne werfen da SLi kaum was bringt, wenn du schon Geld ausgeben Willst dann für die EVGA GTX 285 FTW 2 GB.


----------



## dimi (4. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü für 2x GTX 295 SLI*



p00nage schrieb:


> ja aber beim zocken wirst du des quad sli net brauchen   zudem wüsste ich kein case wo du intern soviel radi´s verbauen könntest das es nach was aussieht und auch die vorteile einer wakü mit sich bringt



Beim Cosmos-S kann man doch noch einen 240er in die Front einbauen. So könnte man bei 'Vollbestückung' (360er oben, 120er hinten, 240er vorne) evtl. sogar hinkommen, gute Lüfter (1500rpm?) und gute Radiatoren (Xchanger) vorausgesetzt. Die Lüfter beim 240er sollten in diesem Fall nach außen blasen, oder? 
Bei CombatReady bauen die 2x 360er in den Armorsuit rein, mit einem i7 965 @ 4.3GHz + 2x GTX285 SLI OC. Das dürfte doch von der Wärmeentwicklung schon relativ nah an einen i7 975 (nicht-OC bzw. OC @3,5GHz) und 2x GTX 295 kommen??

Also auch wenn man Quad-SLI auch nicht wirklich braucht... Die Realisierbarkeit einer solchen WaKü würde mich trotzdem interessieren  
Und Euch doch bestimmt auch, wenn ich es durchziehe und die Ergebnisse poste


----------



## Madz (4. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü für 2x GTX 295 SLI*



> Und Euch doch bestimmt auch, wenn ich es durchziehe und die Ergebnisse poste


Nein, sowas interessiert mich nicht die Bohne. Weil es einfach totaler Blödsinn ist.


----------



## Skaos (4. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü für 2x GTX 295 SLI*

zum Cosmos S.. theoretisch geht da auch ein 360er in die Front, bei Laufwerken und so sollte man sich dann etwas einschränken, aber es geht. und wenn mans richtig übertreiben will, geht auch noch ein Single auf den Boden.. wir wären also bei 360+360+120+120 was die Radimöglichkeiten im Cosmos S angeht..

naja das Bsp von dir kommt zumindest bis jetzt am nahsten ran, aber du musst halt auch noch 2 GPUs mehr kühlen, vergiss das nich .. gute Lüfter solltest du auf jeden Fall verwenden, ich könnte mir aber vorstellen, dass 1200 die unterste Grenze für brauchbare Temps is, womit der Vorteil der verringerten Geräuschkulisse vollends dahin is.. ich würde immernoch für ne externe Llösung plädieren


----------



## dimi (4. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü für 2x GTX 295 SLI*

Was die Geräuschkulisse angeht: ein Kumpel von mir hat Quad-SLI mit 2x GTX 295 V2.0. 
Also die GTX 295 V2.0 alleine ist ja ziemlich leise (zumindest im Idle). Sobald aber 2 drin stecken, drehen sich die Lüfter sogar bei normalem Windows-Betrieb irgendwie viel schneller, so dass das Gespann gleich rauszuhören ist. Unter Last wird's dann aber richtig laut. So dass das konstante Brummen von den ganzen Lüftern einer WaKü dagegen auf jeden Fall nicht schlimmer sein wird, auch 1500rpm Lüfter angenommen.


----------



## p00nage (4. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü für 2x GTX 295 SLI*

ja aber wenn du dir nen i7 975 kaufst dann nur wenn man ihn richtig übertaktet wenn du 3m5 Ghz damit machen willst wäre es unsinn weil der kleine i7 920 des schon locker mit Standartspannung (normal)  schafft ; also des D0 Stepping  oder geringfügiger Spannungserhebung aber merkt man trptzdem bei ner wakü net


----------



## dimi (4. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü für 2x GTX 295 SLI*

Ja das stimmt. Wäre also eine Überlegung Wert den 950er zu nehmen. Oder eben den 975er auf 3.8 oder so zu OCen...


----------



## p00nage (4. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü für 2x GTX 295 SLI*

920 reicht vollkommen der 950 bringt dir auch nix normal kannst nen 920 mit wakü locker auf 4+Ghz betreiben ^^ ich hab auch einen und hab ihn sogar wieder auf stock laufen weil die games die ich zz zock ihn so netma auslasten ^^

bzw was willst du genau mit dem rechner machen und wie groß wird der Bildschirm ?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü für 2x GTX 295 SLI*



dimi schrieb:


> Habe ich schon. Preis-/Leistung ist nicht unbedingt das beste, aber es ist bestimmt nicht so, dass es sich nicht lohnt.



Genaugenommen schneidet Quad-SLI mit GTX295 in Sachen "max. frametime" (das heißt gefühlte Wiederholrate inklusive Mikroruckler) in der Regel schlechter ab, als Triple-SLI mit GTX285. Der Inputlag ist sowieso noch einmal ein Bild länger.

Aber über den fehlenden Sinn bei Multi-GPU (ich persönlich sehe ihn schon bei einer GTX295 nicht), wurde lang genug diskutiert, ich gehe davon aus, dass sich Leute mit zuviel Geld entsprechend informieren, ehe sie sich um Details wie die Kühlung kümmern - oder es eben nicht besser verdient haben.
(wär aber auch eher für Unicef. Oder WWF. Oder...........)



dimi schrieb:


> Wenn es nur eine Karte wird, wage ich eigentlich schon zu behaupten, dass es ein 360er + ein 120er Radi packen würden.



Würd ich auch behaupten.



> @Madz, wegen der Sache mit der Wassertemperatur:
> ist eine bestimmte Pumpenleistung notwendig, damit die Temperatur im gesamten Kreislauf ca. gleich bleibt, auch bei mehreren 'heissen' Komponenten hintereinander? Bzw. ist es grundsätzlich so, dass die Temperatur z.B. vor und nach dem Radiator oder vor und nach einer Komponente sich kaum ändert? Würde mich sehr interessieren.



Natürlich ist es nicht grundsätzlich so. Aber typischerweise sind die Fließgeschwindigkeiten in einer Wakü im Vergleich zur Abwärme so hoch, dass maximal 1-2K Unterschied zwischen kältestem und heißestem Punkt gemessen wurden. Ich bin mit einem verstopften Kühler und einem Durchfluss von ~0,2l/min (2,2l/min sind technisch durchaus möglich...) mal auf 4K Differenz gekommen. Das gleiche wäre vielleicht auch mit der von dir vorgeschlagenen Heizung möglich, wenn du bei der Pumpe eher auf Silent achtest, denn auf Power. (was bei den momentanen Radiatorplänen aber keinen Sinn macht)


Bezüglich zwei Kreisläufen:
Es existiert weiterhin die grundsätzliche Theorie, dass man massiv Radiatorfläche einsparen kann, wenn man die Grafikkarten in einem komplett eigenen Kreislauf betreibt und ihre hohe Temperaturfestigkeit ausnutzt. Denn GPU-Temperaturen von 70-80°C sind überhaupt kein Problem und würden Wassertemperaturen von über 60°C erlauben. Die Temperaturdifferenz Wasser-Luft und damit die pro Radiatorfläche abzuführende Wärmemenge würde sich verdoppeln bis verdreifachen.
Nur bauen will das irgendwie keiner, so dass auch nicht 100% geklärt ist, wie sich die hohe Temperatur auf die Lebensdauer der Pumpen auswirkt.

Ich halte es aber für möglich, auf diese Art zwei GTX295 bei akzeptabler Lautstärke mit einerm 240er oder im Silent-Betrieb mit einem 360er stabil zu halten. Für Chipsatz und i7 975 reicht ebenfalls ein Dual, auf wenn man noch ein bißchen übertaktet.

Wenn man die Wassertemperatur für CPU-OC auf 30-35°C drosseln und im gleichen Kreislauf auch die Grafikkarten betreiben will, kommt man um einen Mora aber nur schwer herum.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (4. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü für 2x GTX 295 SLI*



dimi schrieb:


> Beim Cosmos-S kann man doch noch einen 240er in die Front einbauen. So könnte man bei 'Vollbestückung' (360er oben, 120er hinten, 240er vorne) evtl. sogar hinkommen, gute Lüfter (1500rpm?) und gute Radiatoren (Xchanger) vorausgesetzt. Die Lüfter beim 240er sollten in diesem Fall nach außen blasen, oder?
> Bei CombatReady bauen die 2x 360er in den Armorsuit rein, mit einem i7 965 @ 4.3GHz + 2x GTX285 SLI OC. Das dürfte doch von der Wärmeentwicklung schon relativ nah an einen i7 975 (nicht-OC bzw. OC @3,5GHz) und 2x GTX 295 kommen??
> 
> Also auch wenn man Quad-SLI auch nicht wirklich braucht... Die Realisierbarkeit einer solchen WaKü würde mich trotzdem interessieren
> Und Euch doch bestimmt auch, wenn ich es durchziehe und die Ergebnisse poste



Ja mich würden diese schon Interessieren!


----------



## icecold (4. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü für 2x GTX 295 SLI*

Also was die Hardware angeht muss ich dir wenn du eh nur 3,5 GHZ willst reicht ein i7 920 locker aus ich habe selber einen im "alten" D0 Stepping und der lauft auf 4GHz mit etwa 1,29V stabil. Bei 3,5GHz war ich nur knapp über standart Spannung. 
Also Spar dir des Geld lieber und kauf dir ein gutes OC-Board wie Gigabyte Extrem oder ASUS Rampage 2 Extrem (was du bei dem teuren System hoffentlich sowie so gemacht hast). Und dann reicht auch ein Quad oder ein Tripple und nen Singel und investier das Geld in gute Lüfter ( Noisblocker S1 oder S2) und Shrouds ( erhöht die Kühlleistung nochmals um 10-20%).

Und wenn man fragen darf was willst du eigendlich spielen wenn du meinst zwei GTX 295er zu benötigen.

icecold


----------



## dimi (4. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü für 2x GTX 295 SLI*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bezüglich zwei Kreisläufen:
> Es existiert weiterhin die grundsätzliche Theorie, dass man massiv Radiatorfläche einsparen kann, wenn man die Grafikkarten in einem komplett eigenen Kreislauf betreibt und ihre hohe Temperaturfestigkeit ausnutzt. Denn GPU-Temperaturen von 70-80°C sind überhaupt kein Problem und würden Wassertemperaturen von über 60°C erlauben. Die Temperaturdifferenz Wasser-Luft und damit die pro Radiatorfläche abzuführende Wärmemenge würde sich verdoppeln bis verdreifachen.
> .....
> Ich halte es aber für möglich, auf diese Art zwei GTX295 bei akzeptabler Lautstärke mit einerm 240er oder im Silent-Betrieb mit einem 360er stabil zu halten. Für Chipsatz und i7 975 reicht ebenfalls ein Dual, auf wenn man noch ein bißchen übertaktet.



Danke, sehr informativ!!!
Ausserdem ist das ja schon ein Licht am Ende des Tunnels  
Was die Effizienz der Kühlung in Relation zur Temperaturdifferenz angeht - gibt es es da eine physikalische Formel/Erfahrungswerte oder ist es geschätzt?


----------



## dimi (4. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü für 2x GTX 295 SLI*

@icecold: 3,5 GHz 'will' ich nicht, das war in Hinsicht auf eine nicht zu hohe Wermeentwicklung so gedacht bzw. erstmal so 'in die Luft geworfen'. Wenn mehr geht, wäre es natürlich super. Muss man schauen. 
Als Board wird's wohl das Rampage II Extreme sein. Gute Lüfter sowieso  

Also ich dachte mein Lieblingsspiel Starcraft dürfte auf so einem System recht flüssig laufen... Spass bei seite - natürlich vor allem alle neuesten Titel, + Videobearbeitung.


----------



## p00nage (4. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü für 2x GTX 295 SLI*

und welchen TFT also auflösung hast du dann ?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü für 2x GTX 295 SLI*



dimi schrieb:


> Danke, sehr informativ!!!
> Ausserdem ist das ja schon ein Licht am Ende des Tunnels
> Was die Effizienz der Kühlung in Relation zur Temperaturdifferenz angeht - gibt es es da eine physikalische Formel/Erfahrungswerte oder ist es geschätzt?



Es gibt physikalische Formeln, aber in der Praxis gibts weitere Effekte, die man nicht immer genau weiß, weswegen man sie nicht sklavisch anwenden sollte.
Die durch Wärmeleitung (durch die Lamellen, durch die Grenzschicht unmittelbar über den Lamellen,...) abführbare Wärmemenge steigt jedenfalls ~linear mit der Differenztemperatur (in unseren Temperaturregionen. Über mehrere 100K hinweg wirds afaik kompliziert)

Weitere Effekte wie Konvektion und Strahlung kann man bei aktiven Radiatoren mit doch eher engen Lamellenabständen der Erfahrung nach vernachlässigen.


----------



## Skaos (5. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü für 2x GTX 295 SLI*



dimi schrieb:


> @icecold: 3,5 GHz 'will' ich nicht, das war in Hinsicht auf eine nicht zu hohe Wermeentwicklung so gedacht bzw. erstmal so 'in die Luft geworfen'. Wenn mehr geht, wäre es natürlich super. Muss man schauen.
> Als Board wird's wohl das Rampage II Extreme sein. Gute Lüfter sowieso
> 
> Also ich dachte mein Lieblingsspiel Starcraft dürfte auf so einem System recht flüssig laufen... Spass bei seite - natürlich vor allem alle neuesten Titel, + Videobearbeitung.



Ich würde ja bei einer solchen Anschaffung trotzdem immernoch warten. Sicher wenn man das nur so macht, wartet man sich nen Wolf bzw. lohnt sichs dann nie was neues zu holen, aber kurz vor den neuen Grafikkartengenerationen und dem bevorstehenden ersten Boards mit Sata 3 und USB 3.0 würde ich noch etwas abwarten, als jetzt Highendkomponenten zu holen, die in nem halben Jahr nicht einmal mehr die neustens Standards unterstützen.. Nur mal so als Denkansatz, sicher is Highend recht schnell überholt, aber vor allem USB 3.0 dürfte sich ne Weile halten, ich würds mitnehmen 

..und die Gulftowns sind dann vl auch schon draußen, wer weiß


----------



## Autokiller677 (5. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü für 2x GTX 295 SLI*



adler93 schrieb:


> Zwei GTX285 im SLI wären auch noch ne Alternative sind billiger als die GTX295 im SLI und skalieren besser.


Genau. Aber bitte mit doppeltem Speicher, bringt auch noch mal Vorteile. 

Du kannst es auch machen wie PCGH (siehe hier Virtuelle Nvidia Geforce GTX 295 mit 2 x 1,8 GiByte im Test - Geforce GTX 295, 3,6 GiByte, Grafikkarte, Benchmarks, Test) und dir "nur" 2 GTX 275 kaufen mit jeweils 1792 MB, dann hast du auch mehr Leistung als eine GTX 295. Grund (ich zitiere PCGH): 





> Ein Manko aber haben beide Versionen gemeinsam: den Videospeicherausbau von nur 896 MiByte pro GPU. Was im ersten Moment nach viel klingt, ist in Anbetracht der Rechenleistung der Geforce GTX 295 ein (enger) Flaschenhals. Einige aktuelle Spiele nähern sich in Auflösungen von 1.920 x 1.200 Pixeln mit 8x MSAA der 1.024-MiByte-Grenze, Titel mit Texturmods sprengen diese zuweilen. Eine Geforce GTX 295 ist aufgrund ihrer Rohleistung zwar für hochwertige, aber speicherhungrige SSAA- und Hybrid-Kantenglättungsmodi prädestiniert, die knappen 896 MiByte bremsen die Karte jedoch oft aus. Abhilfe würde ein verdoppelter VRAM schaffen, Gerüchten zufolge planen Hersteller wie Evga solche GTX-295-Modelle.


Die maximale Leistung bekommst du natürlich aus einem Triple SLI mit 3 GTX 285 2GB



icecold schrieb:


> Also Spar dir des Geld lieber und kauf dir ein gutes OC-Board wie Gigabyte Extrem oder ASUS Rampage 2 Extrem


Zum Rampage ist zu sagen, das es oft eine Bustakt Wall bei ca. 220 hat, und wenn ich mir schon so eine Monster Wakü hole, würde ich es doch glatt in Erwägung ziehen, vielleicht mal über 4,4 Ghz zu gehen (ist bei ner guten CPU und guter Kühlung auch unter Luft möglich). Ein Board, von dem ich da bisher nix gehört habe, wäre das Evga Classified. Weitere Details dazu kannst du diesem Thread: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/b...aded-der8auers-mczonks-kleine-farm-2-0-a.html entnehmen, musst allerdings ein bisschen suchen, wo was steht.


----------



## dimi (6. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü für 2x GTX 295 SLI*

Also, die Grakas+WaKü+Netzteil sind auf dem Weg. Ich teste es erstmal ohne Gehäuse, und mit einem Triple-Xcharger nur für die Grakas - mal sehen ob sich die Theorie mit dem separaten Kreislauf bewahrheitet. Wenn nicht, kann man aber wohl dieses Gehäuse hier nutzen: Thermaltake SwordM LCS VD500LBNA - Black. Evtl. passen ganze 4x DUAL rein - ist fast genauso krass wie ein Mora


----------



## Madz (6. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü für 2x GTX 295 SLI*

Omg, Über-Rechner und ein Thermaltake Gehäuse.... sowas passt ja garnicht zusammen.


----------



## Hektor123 (6. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü für 2x GTX 295 SLI*

Sieht auch kacke aus um ehrlich zu sein ^^


----------



## Ezio (6. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü für 2x GTX 295 SLI*

Das Silverstone TJ07 wäre ideal für das sys. 1x Quad und 2x Dual Radis passen rein.


----------



## dimi (6. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü für 2x GTX 295 SLI*



Ezio schrieb:


> Das Silverstone TJ07 wäre ideal für das sys. 1x Quad und 2x Dual Radis passen rein.


Aber mit etwas Bastelei, oder? Ich meine den Quad muss man unten mit Winkeln befestigen wie es aussieht? Oder ist es schon vorbereitet?


----------



## Madz (6. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü für 2x GTX 295 SLI*

Wakü und nicht basteln wollen... wunderbar... wird ja immer besser.


----------



## dimi (6. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü für 2x GTX 295 SLI*



Madz schrieb:


> Wakü und nicht basteln wollen... wunderbar... wird ja immer besser.


doch, basteln mag ich sehr. mit der frage wollte ich eben nur klären ob man es nun halt tun muss oder nicht. 
aber warte, dich interessiert dieser thread doch gar nicht??


----------



## dimi (6. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü für 2x GTX 295 SLI*

da ist ein geiles foto: 

http://bbsimg01.kakaku.com/images/bbs/000/025/25511_m.jpg

wer sagt dass das case kacke aussieht?


----------



## Madz (6. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü für 2x GTX 295 SLI*

Thermaltake baut sehr schlecht verarbeitete Gehäuse. Das Material ist nicht das Beste, es klappert hier und da mal und der Höhepunkt war ein Case, daß von Haus aus so schlecht gebaut war, daß der User seine Steckkarten nicht festschrauben konnte.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (6. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü für 2x GTX 295 SLI*

Soll ich wirklich meine Meinung dazu sagen?

Ich blieb jetzt mal sachlich, das Gehäuse ist schon von Anfang an unschön, egal wie viel man da noch reinbaut es bleibt hässlich. Da is ja das Thermaltake Xaser VI noch schöner.
Das Silverstone TJ07 Wäre schon vom Preis her die bessere Wahl gewesen vom optischen her auch um längen besser.


----------



## dimi (6. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü für 2x GTX 295 SLI*

ok ok, über geschmack lässt sich nicht streiten  ehrlich gesagt gefällt mir das TJ07 auch besser. aber das foto ist trotzdem geil!


----------



## Madz (6. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü für 2x GTX 295 SLI*

Für mich ist das Foto nur eines: Billig. Wer die Thermaltake Sachen kennt, weiss wieso ich so rede.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü für 2x GTX 295 SLI*



dimi schrieb:


> Also, die Grakas+WaKü+Netzteil sind auf dem Weg. Ich teste es erstmal ohne Gehäuse, und mit einem Triple-Xcharger nur für die Grakas - mal sehen ob sich die Theorie mit dem separaten Kreislauf bewahrheitet. Wenn nicht, kann man aber wohl dieses Gehäuse hier nutzen: Thermaltake SwordM LCS VD500LBNA - Black. Evtl. passen ganze 4x DUAL rein - ist fast genauso krass wie ein Mora



Das mit den 4 Dual würde ich gern belegt haben...
Es sind zwar Lüfteröffnungen für soviel Radiator vorhanden, aber ich habe ernsthafte Zweifel, dass in der Seitenwand genug Platz für einen normal dicken Radiator ist.
Unabhängig davon müssen die auch noch irgendwo ihre Luft ansaugen/abführen können. (je nach dem, ob sie nach draußen/drinnen arbeiten)



Madz schrieb:


> Wakü und nicht basteln wollen... wunderbar... wird ja immer besser.



Könntest du deine Meinung, insbesondere gegenüber anderen Forenmitgliedern, etwas zurückhaltender äußern?


Im übrigen gibt es -Verarbeitung hin oder her- schlichtweg keine Alternative zum TT Mozart TX, wenn man wirklich viel Radiator verbauen will.


----------



## dimi (7. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü für 2x GTX 295 SLI*

@ruyven_macaran: ja, normal dicke radis könnten dort nicht reinpassen. Aber auch der TT-Radi schaut nicht sooo schlecht aus, dürfte niht schlechter als ein anderer Dual sein (wobei der ja breiter ist). Was das Ansaugen der Luft angeht: die hintere wand fehlt bei diesem case komplett, und die beiden lüfter hinten in der klappe könnte man auf reinblasen ausrichten. Also, wenn man über das Äußere hinwegschaut, ist es schon ein gutes wakü-gehäuse.

Welchen Test/Benchmark kann man am Besten hernehmen, um die maximale Wärmeentwicklung der Grafikkarten zu erreichen?Erstmal ohne einen riesengroßen Bildschirm (mit einem 24")? Furmark?


----------



## Madz (7. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü für 2x GTX 295 SLI*



> Aber auch der TT-Radi schaut nicht sooo schlecht aus, dürfte niht schlechter als ein anderer Dual sein (wobei der ja breiter ist).


Ist er aber. Gehört mit zu den schlechtesten Radis am Markt.


----------



## dimi (7. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü für 2x GTX 295 SLI*

schade - das case gibt's ja momentan nirgendwo ohne wakü. wenn's aber ein schrott ist, hilft nix - muss raus. der tt-radi ist 32mm dick, plus lüfter. spricht also nichts dagegen, 2x Hardware Labs Black Ice GT Stealth oder Magicool Copper (welcher ist besser? wohl der erste?) einzubauen...


----------



## Madz (7. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü für 2x GTX 295 SLI*

Bevor du die einbaust, nimm lieber den:

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - MagiCool XTREME QUAD 480 Radiator 35064


----------



## dimi (7. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü für 2x GTX 295 SLI*

danke, aber er könnte evtl. zu dick sein. wenn ich doch das swordm nehmen muss, messe ich erstmal genau nach...


----------



## Madz (7. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü für 2x GTX 295 SLI*

Wie gesagt, von dem Gehäuse rate ich dir immer noch ab. Das Silverstone TJ 07 ist viel besser geeignet und vor allem: VIEL, VIEL besser verarbeitet und hochwertiger.


----------



## dimi (7. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü für 2x GTX 295 SLI*

So, nun habe ich da so einen kleinen Testaufbau gemacht  

Als Kühlblocks kommen die aquagraFX GTX 295 Single PCB zum Einsatz, Pumpe: EHEIM PCPS, Radi: 360er Xchanger mit 3x Noctua NF-S12B FLX (wassergekühlt werden nur die Grakas). 
Aufgebaut auf dem Rampage II Extreme, mit einem i7 920 und 6GB Corsair Dominator RAM, NT: 1000W BeQuiet.

Leider konnte ich das ganze aber noch nicht ganz genau durchtesten. Habe bisher nur Paar Mal den 3DMark Vantage (Einstellung: Extreme, 1900x1200) durchlaufen lassen - die GPUs werden nicht über 65Grad. Die Leistungsaufnahme des ganzen Systems schwankt zwischen 500 und 600 Watt. 

Habe auch Furmark installiert - komischerweise lastet es aber nur 1 GPU aus (wird ca. 60 Grad warm - vorher mit Luftkühlung über 100). 

Welche Tests kann man da sonst noch machen?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü für 2x GTX 295 SLI*

Probier mal was passiert, wenn du die furmark.exe in ein Spiel mit SLI-Profil umbenennst. (oblivion wird afaik gern genommen)


----------



## dimi (8. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü für 2x GTX 295 SLI*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Probier mal was passiert, wenn du die furmark.exe in ein Spiel mit SLI-Profil umbenennst. (oblivion wird afaik gern genommen)



Danke, jetzt funktioniert's!  

Die Kühlung reicht auch: die heisseste GPU hatte max. um die 78 Grad, die restlichen jeweils ca. 73, 68, 64 - also jeweils um ca. 4-5 Grad weniger, dem Wasserfluss entlang, die kühlste am nächsten zum Radi. Ein Wasser-Temperatursensor ist leider noch nicht drin. Es scheint also nicht ganz zu stimmen, dass der Unterschied in der Wassertemp. im Kreislauf vernachlässigbar und ein großer Radi besser als 2 kleinere sei.
Ein kleines Problem trat jedoch auf: ich konnte den Furmark nur mit 8x MSAA stabil durchlaufen lassen, wobei die Leistungsaufnahme bei rund 740-750W war. Bei allen anderen MSAA-Modis (auch den kleineren) lag die Leistungsaufnahme auf 780-820W, und es kam zum Absturz. Vielelicht hat das NT eine Macke (von den Specs sollte es doch ausreichen??), vielleicht liegt's irgendwie am Stromnetz bzw. an der Steckdose oder man kann an den Einstellungen was drehen...


----------



## Klutten (8. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü für 2x GTX 295 SLI*



dimi schrieb:


> Es scheint also nicht ganz zu stimmen, dass der Unterschied in der Wassertemp. im Kreislauf vernachlässigbar und ein großer Radi besser als 2 kleinere sei.



Diese Aussage wird gerne benutzt, da viele der Meinung sind, dass sich die Temperatur in einem Kreislauf eh einem stationären Zustand nähert. Nimmt man jedoch mal die Tatsache, dass ein großes Temperaturdelta einen besseren Wirkungsgrad bei der Wärmeübergabe (Wärmeübergang) zur Folge hat, ist es verständlich, dass bei 4 so großen Wärmequellen (GPUs) eine Zwischenkühlung sehr wohl Sinn macht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü für 2x GTX 295 SLI*

Ocj warte mal die Wassertemperaturen ab. 4-5 Grad kommen mir sehr merkwürdig vor. Ne GTX295 ist zugegebenermaßen keine zu unterschätzende Wärmequelle, aber 4-5 Grad pro GPU sind das gleiche, was mein ganzes System zustande kriegt - und ne 9800GTX+ + nen E5300 sollte dann doch noch ein bißchen mehr verbrauchen und du wirst sicherlich auch etwas mehr Durchfluss als 0,6l/min haben.


----------



## cyphermax (9. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü für 2x GTX 295 SLI*

Bevor ich mir da 4 Radiatoren reinkloppen würde,wäre ein Chiller wesentlich interessanter.
Da hast du definitiv keine Tempprobleme mehr.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü für 2x GTX 295 SLI*

Ein Chiller, der diese Abwärme bewältigt, wäre vor allen Dingen teuer, groß und laut.


----------



## cyphermax (9. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü für 2x GTX 295 SLI*

Teuer ist relativ.Wenn man gescheite Radis und Lüfter will,legt auch ein paar scheine hin.


----------



## p00nage (9. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü für 2x GTX 295 SLI*

naja trotzdem bleibt da die lautstärke und zudem kostets einiges an extra strom


----------



## Skaos (10. August 2009)

*AW: WaKü für 2x GTX 295 SLI*

naja aber wenn ich mir sein System und deren Leistungsaufnahme so angucke scheint zumindest die Stromrechnung kein Argument zu sein, was ihn aufhält


----------

